# Suggestions for Snowboard Pants



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Get bib pants. Goretex pants are well worth the investment. I have some cheaper Burton and Columbia pants, and I never touch them now that I have my Saga 3L bibs.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

If you're new to the sport - I suggest you prioritize water repellency and breathability. You'll be on the snow a lot and getting wet from the outside (falling constantly) and the inside (sweating a lot) - you will need a waterproof pant that can breath/vent well imo.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

get sum baggy jeans and rub beeswax all over them


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I like Burton Covert pants on closeout sales, usually you can get them <$100. Decent pants, will last a season or two especially if you keep up with the waterproofing, and cheap enough that I don't feel bad replacing them.

That said I'm not rolling around in the snow a lot. Provided my pants can keep water off of my legs and butt on the lift that's pretty much all I require.

Oh, and ain't no pants gonna last you a while unless you hardly ever go. But if you're riding 5 days a year just about anything will be fine.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Easy look for last years gear to save. Look for a size that fits, look for the highest waterproof/breathability rating you can find. At least 10 000, 20 000 is better, gore tex is even better. Then color should be your last variable.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

freshy said:


> Then color should be your last variable.


No way, looking good is the most important thing. When you have that picture on your wall of you doing that sick method off a cliff nobody will ask how miserable and cold you were all day.


----------



## ChrisToePha (Jan 15, 2018)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Get bib pants. Goretex pants are well worth the investment. I have some cheaper Burton and Columbia pants, and I never touch them now that I have my Saga 3L bibs.


Do you have any suggestions or links you could supply me? 



PlanB said:


> If you're new to the sport - I suggest you prioritize water repellency and breathability. You'll be on the snow a lot and getting wet from the outside (falling constantly) and the inside (sweating a lot) - you will need a waterproof pant that can breath/vent well imo.


Any links to any pants you would suggest, or are the ones that I listed any good on my original post?



freshy said:


> Easy look for last years gear to save. Look for a size that fits, look for the highest waterproof/breathability rating you can find. At least 10 000, 20 000 is better, gore tex is even better. Then color should be your last variable.


Links or suggestions?

I'm not really familiar with the gear as much except looking at water proof and breathability. But does anyone have specific names of pants they would recommend. The bib sounds like it would be good so the pants would not fall off as easily.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

drblast said:


> No way, looking good is the most important thing. When you have that picture on your wall of you doing that sick method off a cliff nobody will ask how miserable and cold you were all day.


^This...That day, I was dying, suck'n hind teat and having my ass handed to me. But doing da steezy.


----------



## ChrisToePha (Jan 15, 2018)

Any suggestions brand and names of pants? Or does anyone have any feedback in regards to the pants that I posted in my original post? I was thinking about picking up the Volcom pants I posted.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Ultimately up to you. I'd rather get TNF over Volcom. But I'd also rather pay $150-250 for good bibs especially as a beginner.


----------



## ChrisToePha (Jan 15, 2018)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Ultimately up to you. I'd rather get TNF over Volcom. But I'd also rather pay $150-250 for good bibs especially as a beginner.


Could you send me a link to a good pair of TNF snowboard pants or the ones that you use? I'm just trying to look for a nice pair that will do the job, I plan to go a lot this winter coming up. If anyone recommends what they use if they have had a good experience I am up for that too!


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Rip154 said:


> get sum baggy jeans and rub beeswax all over them


Uhhh.....wrong, dude. Scotchgard is way better than beeswax. 

I prefer a bib. You might not. But I find them cozier and complete.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisToePha (Jan 15, 2018)

Tatanka Head said:


> Uhhh.....wrong, dude. Scotchgard is way better than beeswax.
> 
> I prefer a bib. You might not. But I find them cozier and complete.
> 
> ...


Do you have a specific one that you recommend or one that you use, and have had good experience with it?


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

ChrisToePha said:


> Could you send me a link to a good pair of TNF snowboard pants or the ones that you use? I'm just trying to look for a nice pair that will do the job, I plan to go a lot this winter coming up. If anyone recommends what they use if they have had a good experience I am up for that too!


https://www.sagaouterwear.com/products/monarch-3l-bib-pant-mens

You've gotten a lot of suggestions here already. Just go search for pants and look at what they're made of.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Guys all he wants is someone to tell him exactly what to buy and where. He doesn't actually want input or details he just wants someone to tell him what to get. Now I'm not going to post a link because I'm not gonna promote one shop over another but get an older pair of Oakly Timber 15kBiozone Bib, you can find them on sale for just over your $150 price point but they are bibs.


----------



## ChrisToePha (Jan 15, 2018)

I just ordered a pair of NORTH FACE Gore-tex Summit Series Bib. 

If worse comes to worse I'll check out the other ones you guys recommended.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

ChrisToePha said:


> I just ordered a pair of NORTH FACE Gore-tex Summit Series Bib.
> 
> If worse comes to worse I'll check out the other ones you guys recommended.


Those should work just fine. TNF is pricey, but it works.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ChrisToePha said:


> I just ordered a pair of NORTH FACE Gore-tex Summit Series Bib.
> 
> If worse comes to worse I'll check out the other ones you guys recommended.


Just spray them with scotchguard...iirc mostly silicon or get a can of spray silicon. Which you can spray on the topsheet of your board so the snow doesn't stick as much.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Bibs suuuuuuck..................you fart n those bitches.........two runs later........bend over..........still smell yer......stinkn ass................


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

ChrisToePha said:


> I just ordered a pair of NORTH FACE Gore-tex Summit Series Bib.
> 
> If worse comes to worse I'll check out the other ones you guys recommended.


I'm sure these will do the job - but you initially said you were looking at $150 or less and I believe TNF gore-tex summit series bib pant runs about $600.00 (Cnd)?


----------



## 165586 (May 9, 2018)

Buying good quality pants (or bibs) is the important clothing purchase you can make as a boarder. You want something extremely durable, made of a heavy denier (material weight) and abrasion-resistant fabric with reinforced knees and butt. Gore-tex is NOT necessary, but breathability is. There are lots of fabric options available that breath better than gore-tex and are equally waterproof.

That being said, one of the most durable snowboard pant on the market IMHO is the FlyLow Chemical pant:

https://flylowgear.com/collections/mens-pants/products/chemical-pant#

Yes, they cost a premium but you'll easily get 5-6 seasons of heavy use out of them.


----------

